# Obtaining Tourist Visa in Dubai



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi, I am currently in Dubai planning to come to Thailand next month and need to obtain a double entry tourist visa from the Thai Consul here in Dubai. I am on UK passport but have heard the Thai consulate in Dubai do not issue them as easily as the UK office. Does any1 know?? Thanks


----------

